# 'Animal House' Fraternity Raided By New Hampshire Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

Authorities raided the Dartmouth College fraternity that inspired the 1978 movie "National Lampoon's Animal House."

Court documents regarding search were sealed, and authorities said only that the Alpha Delta house raid Thursday was part of a two-year investigation.

Police removed 10 crates and two bags of evidence, along with two sledgehammers, a videotape and a computer, according to the Valley News of Lebanon.

George Ostler, lawyer for the fraternity members, declined to comment except to call the search a "major interruption."

Police Chief Nick Giaccone wouldn't comment on the investigation except to say that drugs are not the focus and that more arrests are expected. A 19-year-old student was arrested at the house on a drug charge, but police it wasn't related to the investigation.

William Walker, vice president for public affairs at Dartmouth, said in a statement that the school was cooperating with the investigation.

"National Lampoon's Animal House," starring John Belushi, portrayed college fraternity debauchery. One of the writers, Chris Miller, was a 1964 Dartmouth graduate and a member of Alpha Delta.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

toga! toga! toga! toga!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think the kids were breaking into parking meters.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm, or stealing food from the "Food King"


----------

